# HiHat pricing



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If he's buying the trims and bulbs I would do that for around $650. If we were talking two trips and my trims, I'd be $ 875


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If he's buying the trims and bulbs I would do that for around $650.


That's actually right around what I came up with based on conventional estimating. 

I was mainly thrown off by so many people saying they get pretty high rates per HiHat.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Sub it to me for $575 and you won't have to go there at all. :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

You guys are giving the work away....


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

That was a cash price.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> You guys are giving the work away....


Yes Harry, because in your fantasy world you charge $300 an hour.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Need a permit? Provide AFCI protection?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Need a permit? Provide AFCI protection?


No and no.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like it would take 2-3 hours max. 1 trip. $700.00....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

McClary nailed it. Harry didn't.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Looks like it would take 2-3 hours max. 1 trip. $700.00....


Yeah, taking my sweet ass time, I can't see it taking longer than three hours.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Need a permit? Provide AFCI protection?


I would do it as a splash n dash.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I would do it as a splash n dash.


The customer isn't pulling any permits for the renovation. It was already a finished room but it got water damaged so he's fixing it up and putting a little extra in.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

HackWork said:


> The customer isn't pulling any permits for the renovation. It was already a finished room but it got water damaged so he's fixing it up and putting a little extra in.


So when the electrical inspector comes in and bags you, do you think the customer will pay the extra costs??

Nope...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> So when the electrical inspector comes in and bags you, do you think the customer will pay the extra costs??
> 
> Nope...


I don't know what you're talking about Harry. I just said that the customer's not pulling any permits. No electrical inspector will ever see this basement.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I would charge $750
how close to your house is the job, that would also factor into the price


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I don't know what you're talking about Harry. I just said that the customer's not pulling any permits. No electrical inspector will ever see this basement.


Maybe I don't know NJ Rules, but up here that is a job that requires a permit , rough and finish inspection, just because the customer does not want permits does not mean we can do electrical work with out one.

But do as you wish, in my opinion you are leaving money on the table.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Maybe I don't know NJ Rules, but up here that is a job that requires a permit , rough and finish inspection, just because the customer does not want permits does not mean we can do electrical work with out one.
> 
> But do as you wish, in my opinion you are leaving money on the table.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The customer isn't pulling any permits for the renovation. It was already a finished room but it got water damaged so he's fixing it up and putting a little extra in.


Water damage? Then it really is a splash n dash  .


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I don't do much new construction or renovation so I'm just curious what other people are charging. Here is the situation:
> 
> Small basement room renovation.
> All walls and ceilings are open.
> ...


How long (labor hours) would it take you to actually do the work? Don't include any non-productive time. Your standing there with all the rough in cans, trims, lamps, material and tools and your ready ready to go. Include clean-up time and collecting the balance. 

I'm only asking because I don't have our flat rate book in front of me and truly don't know exactly what we would charge for this job.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> How long (labor hours) would it take you to actually do the work? Don't include any non-productive time. Your standing there with all the rough in cans, trims, lamps, material and tools and your ready ready to go. Include clean-up time and collecting the balance.
> 
> I'm only asking because I don't have our flat rate book in front of me and truly don't know exactly what we would charge for this job.


I have no doubt that I could be in and out of that job in three hours total. 

The job is less than 10 minutes away and I would pick the material up days before while I'm at the supply house getting material for multiple jobs.

My thought process when estimating it was 3hrs x $150/hr = $450 plus $150 in material. Then that seemed cheap so I added $100 for good measure.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

How long is his driveway?


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

$625 to $650.....but, heck, if you think you could get more, get more.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> So when the electrical inspector comes in and bags you, do you think the customer will pay the extra costs??
> 
> Nope...


In these situations, I always have in fine print on the bottom of my invoice, all inspections to be scheduled by homeowner. 



Im off scott free


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> In these situations, I always have in fine print on the bottom of my invoice, all inspections to be scheduled by homeowner.
> 
> 
> 
> Im off scott free


That wouldn't work here because as the contractor I have to pull the permit.

But still, it's not going to change the fact that the majority of hihats are installed without permits. Harry is just being a little goody two shoes.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HackWork said:


> That wouldn't work here because as the contractor I have to pull the permit.
> 
> But still, it's not going to change the fact that the majority of hihats are installed without permits. Harry is just being a little goody two shoes.


Here, there such a thing as a "homeowners permit" so I can always say they need to get the work inspected and leave.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Here, there such a thing as a "homeowners permit" so I can always say they need to get the work inspected and leave.


Homeowners can pull a permit here as well, but only if they are doing the work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here, I can pull the permit but the HO can call for inspection.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Maybe I don't know NJ Rules, but up here that is a job that requires a permit , rough and finish inspection, just because the customer does not want permits does not mean we can do electrical work with out one.
> 
> But do as you wish, in my opinion you are leaving money on the table.


That job doesnt require a permit, Harry, the state or municipality does. It is very easy to do that kind of work without a permit, and I do it regularly. I dont have some mental block that prevents me from doing electrical work without a permit. Are you like a vampire where instead of not being able to enter someones home without being dorectly invited, you cant physically strap on tools without a permit?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> That job doesnt require a permit, Harry, the state or municipality does. It is very easy to do that kind of work without a permit, and I do it regularly. I dont have some mental block that prevents me from doing electrical work without a permit. Are you like a vampire where instead of not being able to enter someones home without being dorectly invited, you cant physically strap on tools without a permit?


This is when Harry gets really weird. He and I have been down this road before. You probably remember the last time, when he told me I should charge $1,100 each for hanging two TVs. 

In the case of this thread, the customer is not pulling any permits for any of the basement renovations. So if I was to want to pull a permit the customer would simply use another contractor. So the end result is not that I'm leaving money on the table, it's that I'm making money doing a job that the customer wants and not wasting time on a permit that the customer doesn't want.

But no matter how logical that sounds, Harry will still argue it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Homeowners can pull a permit here as well, but only if they are doing the work.


They have two choices here, they can do the work, or list me on the application as the professional doing the work.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I forgot about the wall mount TV thread. That was awesome.

I don't have to worry about permits anyways. As a journeyman, I can't lose my license for anything other than working while under the influence of drugs or alcohol, or by not paying for my renewal. That's it. No liability. So yeah, I have no problem doing jobs without permits. :laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I usually put it in the bottom of my proposal ot it's on the bottom of my invoice "no permit included, if one is desired it will be additional" or something to that effect. If it's included then it's a separate line item in the proposal/invoice right before the grand total.

But the permits are always pulled and jobs inspected........


----------

